# Prof. Gurcharan Singh Jeon Wala - Gurmat Parchar Centres



## Admin (Mar 6, 2010)

*Prof. Gurcharan Singh Jeon Wala - Gurmat Parchar Centres*

<embed id=VideoPlayback src=http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-8799432962584810220&hl=en&fs=true style=width:400px;height:326px allowFullScreen=true allowScriptAccess=always type=application/x-shockwave-flash> </embed>


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 7, 2010)

This si TRUE..lack of Parchar is the root cause of all the ills...sgpc/badal dal failed the Sikhs for 60 years....and Babas took over to carve out their own chamchas...in the hundreds of thousands who just follow SGGS for matha teking only and the REAL person to seek all      advise etc and follow his orders is the SANT BABA ji..Maharaj ji who is known as Baba JI (NOT GURU NANAK or SGGS). The SGGS is NOT the Main/Centre of any Gurdwara/dera/takaht. water rirrkianna !!


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2010)

Just to reiterate. SGPC is a political arm of the political framework in Punjab, now overwhelmed by the political interests of a political party, and its political allies.


----------

